
Cisco Rumored to Make Offer for Skype - donohoe
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/30/cisco-rumored-to-make-offer-for-skype/?src=twr
======
skowmunk
makes sense, otherwise skype or whoever buys skype can give tough competition
to Cisco's Webex.

